# OS X El Capitan has email flashing problem



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

I have El Capitan upgraded to ver 10.11.5 about a week ago and today the email has a "flashing" problem... An email that you try to send starts flashing on for a second or two then off for a second and on again. There is no way to "get out of it". I read on the net that it is a problem with the recent upgrade. Does anybody have an ideas?


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

Well after trying several things I read online that there might be something wrong with my smtp settings. I was looking at my providers settings, got interrupted, left the computer for about 2 hours. When I returned the flashing had stopped. I had not changed anything... Something happened but I'm sorry I couldn't determine why it stopped. However I did try multi times to delete the "flashing" email and did get rid of it but that was when I left the computer. I did read in another blog that he tried to delete the email and stated that it was very difficult as it flashed on the screen for a second or two. My conclusion is - delete the flashing email.


----------



## Nflder (Aug 21, 2003)

My Problem has returned and I cannot stop the flashing... mailbox-Take all accounts offline, then delete the email in the out box. But it returns. I thought that it would disappear once I got rid of the offending mailbox - thinking that mail program was looking for an email account that was messed up.
I have been on the Mac site and found that if a mailbox setting was screwed up - that would be the problem. Now I don't know where I am. I have three email boxes and they are all set-up correctly! I get the error even when they are all offline. I guess its the recent version I downloaded 10 days ago...
10.11.5 (15F34)... Any suggestions....? PLEASE


----------



## NMoy93 (Jul 13, 2016)

@Nflder Have you attempted to remove the email account and then add it back with the correct IMAP and SMTP settings?


----------

